# بدون ماحدا يزعل , بس للفكاهة !!!!!!!!!!!



## طارق ابوحنا (29 سبتمبر 2007)

تعالوا نتخيل ... الحياة بدون بنات ؟

- يتم إلغاء بعض مناهج النحو مثل.. باب التأنيث .
- إعلان حالة الوفاة لــ ( إن ... وأخواتها. وكان ... وأخواتها ).
- خسائر فادحة لمحلات العطور والماكياجات والورود .
- إغلاق محال الكوافير. (مما يسهل على الرجل ركن السيارة فى اى مكان)
- إلغاء أقسام الولادة ولأطفال من المستشفيات
- إغلاق كليات ومعاهد التمريض والسكرتارية
- إغلاق مصانع الخياطة و التريكو .
- انتهاء زحمة الأسواق وخاصة في شهر رمضان .
- انخفاض حاد في نسبة " المعاكسات " وخاصة حول المدارس والمعاهد والجامعات .

- استغناء الصيدليات عن بيع أدوية ضغط الدم.. و وجع الرأس مثل الريفو والكوديفان والأكـامول...
- خصم علاوة الزوجة والأبناء من رواتب الموظفين . ومع ذلك ستفيض عن الحاجة حتى أخر الشهر .. مع احتمالات فتح دفتر توفير للفائض منها .
- ستقوم الحكومة بإلغاء قانون إجازة الوضع والرضاعة..
- انخفاض حاد في قيمة الاستهلاك الشهري لفاتورة المياه والكهرباء .
- إغلاق أقسام من اقسام الشرطة مثل.. قسم الشكاوي والجنايات وتسريح فرع المباحث العامة
- الرخاء سيعُم البلاد مما يؤدي إلى اختفاء ظاهرة المجانين من البلد .
 


:mus25::mus13::mus25::spor2::mus13


----------



## candy shop (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون ماحدا يزعل , بس للفكاهة !!!!!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههههه

يعنى ميبقاش فى حياه

الدنيا من غير بنات متبقاش دنيا من اساسه​


----------



## طارق ابوحنا (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون ماحدا يزعل , بس للفكاهة !!!!!!!!!!!*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> يعنى ميبقاش فى حياه
> 
> الدنيا من غير بنات متبقاش دنيا من اساسه​



شيء من هذا القبيل


:new6::t19::love45::t19:


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون ماحدا يزعل , بس للفكاهة !!!!!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههه شيء  من هادا القبيل  هههههههه حلوة هاي

شكرا طارق عيني


----------



## ميرنا (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون ماحدا يزعل , بس للفكاهة !!!!!!!!!!!*

انا نفسى اجرب الحياة بدون الاتنين متعة  :yahoo:​


----------



## tarkei69 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون ماحدا يزعل , بس للفكاهة !!!!!!!!!!!*

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> gh jugdr


----------



## assyrian girl (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون ماحدا يزعل , بس للفكاهة !!!!!!!!!!!*

hahahahahah very funny


----------



## Ramzi (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون ماحدا يزعل , بس للفكاهة !!!!!!!!!!!*

ونتخيل ليه 
احنا نطبقها كمان .....


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون ماحدا يزعل , بس للفكاهة !!!!!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## shamiran (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون ماحدا يزعل , بس للفكاهة !!!!!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههه شيء من هادا القبيل هههههههه حلوة هاي

شكرا طارق عيني


----------



## lousa188114 (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون ماحدا يزعل , بس للفكاهة !!!!!!!!!!!*

:wub:





طارق ابوحنا قال:


> - إلغاء أقسام الولادة ولأطفال من المستشفيات
> 
> 
> 
> :mus25::mus13::mus25::spor2::mus13


*وطبعا نتيجة طبيعية للموضوع دة الرجاله هتنقرض وهتحصلونا يعني مش هتلحقو تتهنوا بالرخاء و دي حاجة تبسط جدا ​*


----------



## febe (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون ماحدا يزعل , بس للفكاهة !!!!!!!!!!!*

موضوع فاشل مع احترامي لك يا اخ طارق بس اريد رايك اذا انت تقدر تعيش بدون زوجتك اذا كنت متزرج او بدون حبيبة او صديقة انا براي ما راح تستمر الحياة بدونا احنا ولا انتو شنو رايكم يا بنات المنتدى


----------



## أرزنا (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون ماحدا يزعل , بس للفكاهة !!!!!!!!!!!*

سلام المسيح:

شكرا لك يا طارق أنا بحب الطريقة دي بطرح المواضيح لأنها بتعطي قيمة للذي لا نريده في تخيلنا شكرا لك


----------



## girl of my lord (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون ماحدا يزعل , بس للفكاهة !!!!!!!!!!!*

انخفاض حاد في نسبة " المعاكسات " وخاصة حول المدارس والمعاهد والجامعات .



ياسلام طيب المعاكسات هتبطل لو مافيش رجاله مش لو مافيش ستات

انا اوعدك اني هألف موضوع الحياه من غير رجاله قريب
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون ماحدا يزعل , بس للفكاهة !!!!!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههه

و انا زى ميرنا اجرب الحياة بدون الاتنين 

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااو​


----------



## النهيسى (16 أغسطس 2008)

شكراا لموضوعك


----------



## الحب الالهى (17 أغسطس 2008)

دى احلا حاجة بس مش حتلاقى اى حد يطبخ لك لو كنت طفل صغير او كنت مريض او كنت زوج


----------



## dodi lover (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: بدون ماحدا يزعل , بس للفكاهة !!!!!!!!!!!*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


والله عندك حــــــــق



ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل

بس طبعا زى ما كاندى قالت :

ما فيش حياة بدون بناااات​


----------



## gogocata (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بدون ماحدا يزعل , بس للفكاهة !!!!!!!!!!!*

شكرا اخويا و نفسى برضوا تتخيل العكس ايه اللى هايحصل لو العالم بدون اولاد ورجال


----------



## علي مزيكا (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بدون ماحدا يزعل , بس للفكاهة !!!!!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههه حلو هذا الموضوع طارق والرب يباركك


----------

